# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 6: Thursday May 4th Nets @ Pacers



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nets lead 3-2

Sorry, no time to make a bigger game thread.

GO PACERS, **** Nets




Pacers - 199
Nets - 1


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks, I was supposed to make it, but I forgot.

Pacers- 96
Nets- 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 82
Nets 78


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

why is your rep bar only have one black dot?^^^


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll say Pacer 89 Nets 81.Is this game on TNT?Or are the Nets and Pacers not good enough for national tv?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> why is your rep bar only have one black dot?^^^


I disabled reputation.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I disabled reputation.


why? Does disabling it do anything good?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> why? Does disabling it do anything good?


It's the cool thing to do.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's the cool thing to do.


awesomeness!


Good luck tonite.
Nets 99
Pacers 92


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Rebound!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

26-21 Pacers after 1st QT


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Can't hit anything. Get A.J. and J.O. back in. Thank you...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy! Let's get that punk in foul trouble.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Uncle Cliffy! Let's get that punk in foul trouble.



:biggrin: 

I rather have Bugs Bunny.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> I rather have Bugs Bunny.


U maKINg fun of Bunny? :curse: 




Go Nets!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ leading the way once again.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Will someone please, please, PUH-LEASE check R.J. He's kept them in this.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Too many offensive rebounds for the Nets


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Granger needs to work on his damn passing. Man, this is a talented team that we are playing. They have three guys that are hard to stop and Kidd feeding them. Good news is that other than A.J. we are playing like ****.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Hit your FT's, J.O. Good news--Krstic has 3 fouls.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice D!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Granger hurt his Achille's. Just great. What did we do to deserve this?!?! Damn you, Vince! Hate that guy.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, at least this season is finally over. Nice job, Pacers. Way to show heart. This third quarter makes me absolutely sick. Down by 10.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, we are awful. Have to cut into this lead going into the fourth. Need to get it back under 5 at least. Like Slick said "what happens at halftime?" Did they start drinking or something? Maybe I should, too?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Well, at least this season is finally over. Nice job, Pacers. Way to show heart. This third quarter makes me absolutely sick. Down by 10.


Agree!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I have never seen a team have a tougher time getting stops when we need them than us.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Honestly, I think the Nets are going to the Finals. They are impossible to get stops on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pathetic. No other word describes it. Way to show the effect to win. 3 losses in a row against New Jersey, two of them at home.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*****ing at the refs now. Might as well waive the white flag. This sucks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Honestly, I think the Nets are going to the Finals. They are impossible to get stops on.


Nah, we are playing awfull and still won 2 games.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I was hoping Jermaine would score 50 points in a loss so he could up his trade value.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I've always wanted to say this--we have slow feet that we do not move. It's why we are ALWAYS in foul trouble.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Missed another FT! C'mon now...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere and Granger hit 3's, then AJ takes a stupid shot, and hits. Uncle Cliffy hits.

73-69 Nets at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, Uncle Cliffy got lucky there!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Eliminated by journeyman Lamond Murray. Somebody f'n cover him. It burns, IT BURNS!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

A.J.! Career high. Love him. Play some freakin' D.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

A.J. is going nuts. Tell me he isn't our MVP? Tell me?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Jermaine is my favorite player, but I can't deal with him anymore. He is the easiest great player to take out of the game in the league. Period.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Freddie sucks tonight. So does Sarunas. We are in big trouble. Didn't close it soon enough. Come on, Jack. We need you to get to the line and play defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ going off. 34 points so far. Wow.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Now can we get a stop?!?!?!?! Where is everybody?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Jermaine is my favorite player, but I can't deal with him anymore. He is the easiest great player to take out of the game in the league. Period.


Peja? Us having two of them sucks.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Croshere and Granger hit 3's, then AJ takes a stupid shot, and hits. Uncle Cliffy hits.
> 
> 73-69 Nets at the end of the 3rd.



No ****ing way do I let you hate on AJ tonight. NO ****ing way. The dood has 34 points on 14-19 shooting. God your blind hate drives me absolutely insane.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

F'n A, if Krstic hits one more outside shot... man alive, that guy...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****, AJ? Another one?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Where are you Jermaine?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> No ****ing way do I let you hate on AJ tonight. NO ****ing way. The dood has 34 points on 14-19 shooting. God your blind hate drives me absolutely insane.


What? AJ is having a great game. That shot he took was stupid, though. For some reason, it went in. It was Jackson-like.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Get Freddie out of there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Where are you Jermaine?


Right there knocking over Jason Collins. That's what I like to see!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.o.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Where are you Jermaine?


RIGHT THERE. 87-85!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> RIGHT THERE. 87-85!


 :biggrin: I like you saying it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Krstic....I hate you.

90-85 with 2:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits. Stop Krstic!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh. Carter hits.

5 point game with a minute left. Where do I remember this from?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

All I can say is this: AJ is literally my favorite player in the league right now. JO is second. I want these two on the team next year. And Granger. Do whatever you want with the team Larry...keep JO, AJ, and Granger.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****, AJ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Doesn't matter now. AJ misses badly. No one crashes the boards.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

WAY WAY out of control there AJ...that shot possibly was the end...damnit this game had soap opera all over it...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ with 40 points. Jesus. AJ, I can't even come close to the pride and respect that I have for you. You are #1 in my heart right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foul Krstic? No Kidd or Vaughn, but Krstic!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ for the 4-point play?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Stupid!


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

mediocre season nice first round playoff series...this team better be built around just J.O. AJ and Granger next year with Jackson and Peja shipped...See ya all sometime in the off season


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ bricks a 3. Nets fouled. Season over.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ had a Reggie-like performance tonight. Come next year, I want to see him out there starting for us in game one of the season. JO needs a better second man. Trade Jax and whoever and get a strong 2 guard or SF here. This team has potential. This is a tough series to lose...but I am so enthusiastic about the potential for this team after trades in the summer...I am not even pissed about this series. My head is definitely high. Congrats to the Nets, I wish them the best. I'm rooting for Kobe...but the Nets have my best wishes.

Keep ya heads high Pacers fans and keep positive! We have a strong season to look forward to next year!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Okay, I want AJ, Freddie, Granger, Harrison, Foster, and Gill next year. No one else matters.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> AJ bricks a 3. Nets fouled. Season over.


Who should have shot? Fred Jones. A.J. played exceptionally well tonight. Everyone else was mediocre. Fred Jones was an embarrassment tonight. So was Jack. I can't even take this right now. Be back on later...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****, now I'm getting a new signature.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keep you heads up guys, theres always next season. I felt the same way as many of you guys right now last year when we were swept by the Heat. Great series guys! Maybe we'll meet next year in the playoffs.

:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Who should have shot?


Anthony Johnson. We should've run an actual play those last two times, though.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Keep you heads up guys, theres always next season. I felt the same way as many of you guys right now last year when we were swept by the Heat. Great series guys! Maybe we'll meet next year in the playoffs.
> 
> :cheers:


I Second that. The Pacers are a great team, and Anthony Johnson proved himself to me and I think every Net fan during this season. 

Good luck in the off-season and the NBA Draft.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Okay, I want AJ, Freddie, Granger, Harrison, Foster, and Gill next year. No one else matters.



Agreed...kinda. JO still shot 8-14 tonight. But he definitely didn't step up like he should have. I still want JO here. But he definitely is not good enough to do it on his own like a Duncan or Garnett. Freddie I'll be fine with saying good bye too. Foster/Harrison I want here. And Gill..well, come on now.

I want JO, AJ, and Granger here for sure. Harrison/Foster too. Put together a package of Crosher, Freddie, and Pollard or whatever and bring in a very strong SG for us. I have so much faith in the potential of this team and what we can accomplish next year as long as our front office does what they have to do this summer.

You all know I love Jax...obviously...but he needs to go. We can make a trade that can benefit this team greatly.

Like I said...keep ya heads up Pacers fans!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I Second that. The Pacers are a great team, and Anthony Johnson proved himself to me and I think every Net fan during this season.
> 
> Good luck in the off-season and the NBA Draft.


don't quote me

everyone else can, just not Net2


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Freddie I'll be fine with saying good bye too.


Do you realize that he played the final 2 months of the season with a partially torn ligament in his thumb? That's why his shot and dribbling are both off. He was the only one to step up late last game, and that was with this injury. He's still an excellent defender, brings energy off the bench, and can have a good jump shot.



> And Gill..well, come on now.


We need Gill! Name a better 14th man in the league.



> Put together a package of Crosher, Freddie, and Pollard or whatever and bring in a very strong SG for us.


Who makes 25 million/season? Package Peja and Jackson for a SG. Granger can start next year. Croshere and Freddie can stay. Pollard is gone, unfortunately.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Fittingly terrible end to a terrible season. Weak-a$$ JO gets his weak-a$$ lay-up blocked by RJ when he should of been dunking on Collins' head. No toughness tonight out of anyone but AJ. Great game by the kid though.

Worst. Season. Ever.

Thank God it's over.

Now, you know what to do Larry.

BLOW IT UP.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Who makes 25 million/season? Package Peja and Jackson for a SG. Granger can start next year. Croshere and Freddie can stay. Pollard is gone, unfortunately.



Peja is no longer on our roster. Opt out. (Thank the Lord.)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Do you realize that he played the final 2 months of the season with a partially torn ligament in his thumb? That's why his shot and dribbling are both off. He was the only one to step up late last game, and that was with this injury. He's still an excellent defender, brings energy off the bench, and can have a good jump shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I absolutely understand that. But I would definitely love a taller a SG. Believe me, I love Freddie. But if we had to package him I wouldn't be upset.

I agree with you though, let's package Jax and Peja. We should be able to get a sweet player out of that deal.

PLEASE DONNIE AND LARRY...make something happen for us fans!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 96-90 Nets

Winner: 

FullMetalAlchemist, as he was the only one to guess a Nets win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> Peja is no longer on our roster. Opt out. (Thank the Lord.)


Sign & Trade


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> Peja is no longer on our roster. Opt out. (Thank the Lord.)


I think he will stay.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sign & Trade


Doubtful....I don't see why someone would want to involve us in a transaction where they could just outbid the offer we make.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Great series guys.... 

but n e one watchin the press conference, did AJ really say culture, i cud sware he said coach needs to change! lol


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> Doubtful....I don't see why someone would want to involve us in a transaction where they could just outbid the offer we make.


Agree with you.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> Doubtful....I don't see why someone would want to involve us in a transaction where they could just outbid the offer we make.


Man, you are stubborn. How many times do I have to say this--WE WILL NOT LET HIM WALK!!!!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Agree with you.


Also, Peja could go to a team over the cap this way. Remember, we can pay him whatever.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

absolutebest said:


> Man, you are stubborn. How many times do I have to say this--WE WILL NOT LET HIM WALK!!!!!


Not necessarrilly stubbornness, just wishful thinking from me. :wink: To be honest, I'd be willing to bet we sign him long-term. And if that happens, I'd be willing to bet I'll then punch myself in the face.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

WTF WTF WTF?

I finally see some minutes off the Pacers on Dutch TV.

When we were two points behind at the end, wasn't it a offensive foul from Carter? Why the hell wasn't it called for an offensive foul?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why the hell wasn't it called for an offensive foul?



Because the refs are a piece of s***. :curse:


----------

